# does your toddler wear Robeez outside?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

DD's outgrowing her current soft-soled shoes, and I'm trying to decide whether I feel comfortable getting her Robeez (or similar) for outside wear, or whether she'd be better off with something with a little bit thicker sole in case she steps on something sharp.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. We went exclusively with super soft robeez-like shoes until around 2yrs old.

-Angela


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Yes, both my toddler and my 4 yr. old wear Robeez and other soft-soled shoes (Joshoes, Isabooties, target soft soles) outside on a regular basis. My toddler every day since he started to walk (8.5 mos. ago) and my 4 yr. old when it's too cold for flip-flops.


----------



## ap mom (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes... I think they're great!


----------



## mamatobean (Apr 27, 2007)

yes we have several pair


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

Robeez is coming out with a rubber soled shoe soon.


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

My ds is 2.5 and he still wears his robeez outside in warm weather. We are in Michigan so the winters get too cold for robeez, unless I am carrying him in and out of somewhere.

whoamama...that is awesome news that they are coming out with a rubber sole!!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Yup. She has many pairs (I think she has 4 now) and she prefers them. She has one pair she loves so much she has now worn a hole in them (they are a year old







). For her it seems to be a balance thing. It's easier to get your balance when you step on something if you can feel it and curve around it and work with it yk? She has hard soled ones but they tend to be tossed aside really quick.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

My two older ones were either barefoot or Robeez until 3 ish and then they were either barefoot or tennis shoes.

Our youngest is either barefoot or Robeez. We never had a problem with them stepping on something. We walked in the woods, beach, rocks, nature trails.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes, she does, she doesn't walk yet but stands on them outside all the time.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Yep. Unless it's cold and wet or otherwise very yucky weather (but she's usually not walking outside in that anyway) or if she insists on wearing her clogs to match mama. We have a couple pair to switch if she gets wet and uncomfortable. They dry fast and wash easily.


----------



## twopinknoblue (Feb 22, 2007)

Both of my kids wear Robeez (or similar), but neither are toddlers. DD1 is 4, she's worn them ever since she's worn shoes (she does have other types of shoes, but prefers her soft soles), DD2 is 10 months and learning to walk, she's never worn anything else. Unless you live and walk in the city, I don't think there's much danger of stepping on something sharp. We live in a suburban subdivision, DD steps on rocks and such and we've never had a problem.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

if you check out preschoolians.com, they have shoes very similar to robeez, but they have soles geared for outdoor use. they're so darned cute too!


----------



## sammysmammy (Nov 21, 2002)

I actually have a funny thing pertaining to this topic.I ,too,was concerned about Seth,who was two in April,wearing his soft shoes(Robeez)to play outside now that it's warm.I decided we need to transition to "regular"tennis shoes,although he's ONLY ever worn soft shoes.Every time we would put the tennis shoes on him,not only would he not walk,but he wouldn't even stand up to bear weight on them.He would just plop down on his bum!Needless to say,he is still wearing his soft shoes,and doing fine with them,even outside.I'm anxious for some Plateau shoes we ordered through a co-op here,I got a couple pair that have an indoor/outdoor sole,and I also just got him some Shoo-Shoos that seem to have a bit sturdier sole than his Robeez.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, I'll deviate from the group (it won't be the first time!)--no, DS does not wear Robeez outside. We got him some rubber-soled shoes that are pretty soft (made by Merrell) and he does great with them. We live in a rural area and he does a lot of exploring in non-grassy areas, plus he likes to find any available mud or puddles and get into them. He does have Robeez and wears them inside if it's too chilly for bare feet.


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Yep. We went exclusively with super soft robeez-like shoes until around 2yrs old.

-Angela

yep, well we did up until winter hit and we got snow (so my dd was just about 22 months then). Until then it was Robeez or others like them, even outdoors. I even had mothers of other kids make comments about how they thought they were just houseslippers.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

We use them outside, except when it's wet.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Yep- we use them for DD1. She has another pair of shoes that she can't walk in! And if she's not tripping, she's pulling them off and throwing them somewhere.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Robeez are great on natural floors inside and on dirt or grass outside. They are no better than bare feet on pavement, and going barefoot on pavement is bad for the feet, spine and body generally, as there is nothing to soften the blow the every time your foot comes pounding down on it.

In addition, would you want to be wearing leather slippers in the winter outside? Kind of cold, I think.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, and the Robeez boots in the winter.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

No not anymore. I slowly transitioned him to 'regular' shoes when he was about a year. He started walking at 9 months, and walked outside in Robeez until then.
I did the transition because we live in BC, Canada which is virtually a rainforest,







plus we are in the urban area, so lots of pavement too.
I just found that they would get too soggy/wet/muddy, and his foot and sock would get wet or they wouldn't give him enough support on the sidewalk.
I started him the the regular shoes only inside, until he was used to the feel of them, then let him wear them out.

Dawn


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

DD wore Robeez all the time until a few months ago. One drawback is that it was hard for her to climb (and not slip) on playground equipment with Robeez. But, boy, are those shoes durable!

Now, we have her in Stride Rites and she can get around the playground much better.


----------

